#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Чай в воскресенье - Москва

## Ersh

Лена Пинчевская просила меня написать, что в воскресенье они собираются устроить чайную церемонию для одной женщины, постоянно проживающей и работающей в монастыре Амаравати (Великобритания). Все, кому интересно - приглашаются.

----------


## Neroli

Где?
Москва большая.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ануруддха

"А зачем вам адрес? Просто приходите."  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Где?
> Москва большая.


Москва большая, а чаю попить негде... В "Эрмитаже" скорее всего.))) Или одно из двух.

----------


## куру хунг

Моть попозже. Моё измученное, всеми неблагими делами тело, окажеться в первопрестольной 13-14 октября.

----------


## Ersh

Куру, там сказано, что чай будет в честь готьи. У нее свое расписание. увы, не совпадающее с твоим. В октябре можно замутить еще. В честь тебя.

----------


## Ersh

В общем ситуация такая - они с утра медитируют в Дальма-се, а потом свободны. Где-то после 12 - 13.

----------


## Ersh

Встречу пока перенесли на другую дату.

----------


## Аньезка

Друзья, ну что такое?! Сто лет не собирались! Куру, 13-е - эта суббота. Так ты будешь в Москве?
Народ, может в эту субботу замутим встречу? :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> Друзья, ну что такое?! Сто лет не собирались! Куру, 13-е - эта суббота. Так ты будешь в Москве?
> Народ, может в эту субботу замутим встречу?


 Да нифига Ань у меня не получилось попасть в МСК.

----------


## Аньезка

Похоже, никто не хочет завтра собраться попить чаек в теплой компании?
Жаль...

----------


## PampKin Head

Я бы испил... Как раз после английского.

----------


## Ersh

Это во сколько?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это во сколько?


после пяти...

----------


## Ersh

Может и вырвусь

----------


## Спокойный

Может, и я.

----------


## Аньезка

А в новогодние дни, между прочим, мы всегда традиционно встречались  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Cool:

----------


## Neroli

Все непостоянно.   :Smilie: 

Давайте на этой неделе в какой-нить из рабочих дней вечером?

----------


## Спокойный

28-го не смогу, а вообще я за. :-)

----------


## Neroli

26,27 тогда

----------


## Аньезка

А как насчет встречи в период *3 - 8 января 2008*?
Там посвободнее со временем будет. Сейчас все таки еще рабочая неделя...

----------


## Ersh

Вот это, имхо, более реалистичное предложение

----------


## Спокойный

Ващета да... :-)

----------


## Neroli

я пас если с 3-8 янв.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Я уезжаю в субботу и вернусь только к 9 - 10 января.

----------


## Аньезка

Ну так что решим? Или не решим? :Smilie:  
Мы с PampKinHead до 7-го января свободны...

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

Да, идея хорошая. А где? Если что можно у нас в ЦЛЦ http://buddha.ru/content/?q=node/2 , да и всё необходимое для чая есть. Можно, например, завтра(05.01.08)  в 17:00, после тибетской йоги, которую я там провожу.

----------


## Neroli

Ну как там чай, попили уже?  :Wink:

----------


## Ersh

Как же мы без тебя?

----------


## Neroli

Это не без меня, это без тебя.  :Smilie:

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

Ну можно как нибудь и ещё.

----------


## Yukko

//уже неактуально//

----------


## Спокойный

А чайный клуб-то не сгорел?

----------


## Шаман

С чайным клубом в саду Эрмитаж всё нормально  :Smilie: 
Цены только подняли с Нового года. Но это ИМХО везде так.

----------


## Спокойный

Ну и чего сидим тогда? :-)

----------


## Шаман

Да, действительно, как-то засиделись.
Пора обновить элементный состав жидкостей организма  :Wink:

----------


## Спокойный

Да уж.

----------


## Ersh

Вполне возможно.

----------


## Спокойный

Свежо предание... :-D

----------


## Спокойный

Ну-у!?  :Smilie:  И-ии?!  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

Незачем привязываться к тому, что обладает непостоянством  :Wink:  :P

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

Приглашаю всех желающих на чай в ЦЛЦ по субботам часов в 16:30 (после Тибетской Йоги), а так же и на саму Тибетскую Йогу.

----------


## Ersh

Появилась мысль встретиться в это воскресенье в 19. 00. В "Эрмитаже".

----------


## Спокойный

+1

----------


## Neroli

+1

----------


## Аньезка

Вероятно +2  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

-1: я в Харькове до понедельника. Хотя надо бы обмыть модераторство. И галоперидолом всё обещают угостить, а я даже не знаю, что это такое.  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

-1
в чайный клуб со своим галоперидолом не ходят

----------


## Neroli

> в чайный клуб со своим галоперидолом не ходят


политический 8)

----------


## Шаман

> политический 8)


кризис чайного движения

----------


## Спокойный

Ну ядрёна матрёна...

----------


## Neroli

> Ну ядрёна матрёна...


Спокойный   +1
Нероли         +1
Аньезка  (вероятно) +2
Ерш              + 1
_Всего + 5_

Кармапенко  -1
Шаман           -1
_Всего - 2_

*Итого*:  с учетом "вероятности" Аньезки, максимум 3 человека получается.  :Smilie: 

зы: тут без галоперидола не разберешься

----------


## Аньезка

Ерша не досчиталась.  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

Neroli, короче, чай пьем мы с тобой!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

> Ерша не досчиталась.


Нет, все правильно, Ерш или придет или нет. +1 и -1 в среднем дает 0.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Я приду

----------


## Спокойный

Полину с Мишей надо позвать.

----------


## Ersh

Если Полину, то уже без Миши

----------


## Спокойный

> Если Полину, то уже без Миши


Не знал.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Аньезка

Мы тоже подтверждаем присутствие.
Мы, это я и PampkinHead, кто не в курсе  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Я приду


Я тебя посчитала.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Я бы пришел со своим галлоперидолом, но мой поезд уже ушел.

----------


## Шаман

Может, лучше по пиву?
тогда +1

----------


## Asanga

И в баню

----------


## Шаман

> И в баню


г-н модератор, может, на первое время обойдёмся без бана?

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> ... И галоперидолом всё обещают угостить, а я даже не знаю, что это такое.


Да и что это такое - галоперидол? 
А вдруг он из мяса?  :EEK!:  

Но я, к сожалению, сегодня в это время занят, так что как нибудь ещё.

----------


## PampKin Head

Чрезмерные  и необоснованные позывы к упоминанию галоперидола - явный признак необходимости пациенту подобных препаратов. (с)

----------


## Ersh

Настоящий буддист должен предпочитать отечественный галоперидол чашке китайского чая!

----------


## Neroli

> Галоперидол (Haloperidolum) — один из наиболее активных современных нейролептиков. Обладает седативным эффектом, потенцирует действие снотворных, наркотиков и аналгетиков. Блокирует центральные a-норадренергические и особенно сильно центральные дофаминергические рецепторы; центрального и периферического антихолинергического действия не оказывает. Относительно часто вызывает экстрапирамидные нарушения. *Оказывает сильное противорвотное действие*.





> Галоперидол является эффективным средством для купирования разного рода возбуждения, особенно при маниакальных состояниях, остром бреде. Часто эффективен у больных, резистентных к другим нейролептическим веществам. В отличие от аминазина не вызывает у больных вялости и апатии, наоборот, оказывает активирующее действие.
> 
> Применяют при шизофренических психозах, маниакальных состояниях, параноидных бредовых состояниях, при ажитированных депрессиях, олигофренических, инволюционных, эпилептиформных, алкогольных психозах и других заболеваниях, сопровождающихся галлюцинациями, психомоторным возбуждением.
> 
> В случае алкогольного делирия со зрительными галлюцинациями под влиянием галоперидола быстро наступает моторное успокоение и исчезают галлюцинации.
> 
> Галоперидол может применяться в сочетании со снотворными, анальгетиками и другими нейротропными препаратами при подготовке к операциям. Имеются данные об эффективности препарата для купирования болевого синдрома, возбуждения, тошноты и рвоты при острой коронарной недостаточности (чаще вместе с анальгетиками).
> 
> Как противорвотное средство может применяться при рвоте различного происхождения.
> ...





> Наиболее существенными осложнениями при использовании галоперидола является экстрапирамидные расстройства в виде паркинсонизма, акатизии, дистонических явлений-нейролептический синдром. Для купирования этих явлений назначают антихолинергические противопаркинсонические средства (циклодол, тропацин и др). _В начале лечения галоперидолом могут наблюдаться приступы двигательного возбуждения и судорожные сокращения различных мышечных групп (лицевой мускулатуры, мышц туловища)_. Эти явления можно купировать внутримышечным введением аминазина (0,05 г) или кофеина. Могут возникнуть явления тревоги и страха. При передозировке возможна бессонница. В первые дни лечения может наблюдаться некоторое понижение АД. В процессе лечения возможны кожные реакции (токсикодермия пузырчатого типа) и повышение чувствительности кожи к солнечному свету (фотосенсибилизация).
> 
> При приёме препарата внутрь (особенно натощак) *могут появиться тошнота и рвота*.



http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%...B4%D0%BE%D0%BB

----------


## Neroli

Я плакалъ, но -1.  :Frown: 

Обстоятельства непреодолимой силы. 

И мощности.

Простите мя дуру грешную.

----------


## Аньезка

Информация к размышлению.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Ну вот мы и встретились...
*1*.мы *2.*Ersh *3*. PampkinHead *4*. я *5.* пили чай *6.*где-то в этой группе Спок с Полиной :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Это, конечно, была шутка.  :Smilie:   На самом деле, все было так.

----------

